# xmlcatmgr: entry already exists for `iso8879/catalog' of type `CATALOG'



## FIlIPy65 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dear friends,
I really don't know wich way to solve this problem.
Happened to me once (don't remember what port was), and happens now when I'm trying to install the WindowMaker:

```
===>  Extracting for iso8879-1986_3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for isoENTS.zip.
===>   iso8879-1986_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/unzip - found
===>  Patching for iso8879-1986_3
===>  Configuring for iso8879-1986_3
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/iso8879 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for textproc/iso8879

===>>> x11-wm/windowmaker >> graphics/giflib >> textproc/xmlto >> textproc/docbook-xsl >> textproc/docbook >> textproc/docbook-410 >> textproc/iso8879 (6/21)

===>  Installing for iso8879-1986_3
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if textproc/iso8879 already installed
xmlcatmgr: entry already exists for `iso8879/catalog' of type `CATALOG'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/iso8879.
```
I tried some things, tried de/re/install other things, but the build always falls in this error.

Any ideas would be very appreciate.

Cheers.


----------

